# Croatian (BCS): Pronouns



## squatch4ever

Hello, this is my first thread on Wordreference. I want to know the different types of pronouns used in Croatia.

I just know personal and posesive pronouns, but need to know how many other pronouns are in croatian.

 Thanks.


----------



## sauge

- personal: ja, ti, on, ona, ono, mi, vi, oni. 
- personal reflexive: se (invariable)
- reflexive: sebe, sebi (se, si)
- possessive: moj, tvoj, njegov... (differing according to gender and number of "owner" and "possession"; these are quite a few!)
- demonstrative: ovaj, taj, onaj 
- interrogative: tko, što (plus their forms in declension, of course: koga, čega, komu, čemu, koga, što, o kome, o čemu, (s) kim, (s) čim, !)
- relative, same as interrogative, but used differently. (like in English: What is this? - That's what I said.)
- indefinite: netko, nešto, štošta, ništa, koješta, štogod, ponetko...

That's it, roughly. All pronouns, except "se", have different forms in seven cases of singular and plural, and three genders. It must be fun, I imagine, if you learn Croatian as a foreign language!

Hey, welcome to the forum!


----------



## squatch4ever

Thanks for the comment 

but, what means "koješta" and "ponetko"?

Thank you!


----------



## phosphore

_Koješta_ is not really a pronoun and it means _non-sense. P__onetko_ means _someone, some people_, depending on the context.

There are also numerous other pronouns, the list above is by no means exhaustive.


----------



## sauge

_Koješta_ means "nonsense" in Serbian, but in Croatian it can also mean "all kinds of things", "this and that", indefinite things:
Čula sam koješta o njemu. - I've heard all kinds of things about him.

_Ponetko_ means "occasional person", "a few people":
Ponetko dođe na vrijeme, ali većina redovito kasni. - A few people/ A person or two show(s) up in time, but the majority is regularly late. 

(Yes, the list isn't exhaustive; it is impossible for me to write all Croatian pronouns here, so at the end of incomplete lists I put "..."; some differ in meaning depending on what form is used; there are various usages and so on. For a more complete list, I recommend a book, such as: "Hrvatska gramatika", Školska knjiga, Zagreb, 1997. (and later), or a dictionary, such as: http://hjp.srce.hr/
The best, of course, is to have a native speaker at hand. )

So, if you come across a pronoun that you don't understand, we'll help you!


----------



## phosphore

sauge said:


> _Koješta_ means "nonsense" in Serbian, but in Croatian it can also mean "all kinds of things", "this and that", indefinite things:
> Čula sam koješta o njemu. - I've heard all kinds of things about him.
> 
> _Ponetko_ means "occasional person", "a few people":
> Ponetko dođe na vrijeme, ali većina redovito kasni. - A few people/ A person or two show(s) up in time, but the majority is regularly late.


 
You are right about _koješta_, in some occasions it is a pronoun in Serbian variant, too, when it may be substituted with _sve i svašta_.

However, I wouldn't say that _ponetko_ means _a few people_, though it is certainly fewer in number than _netko_.


----------



## sauge

Yes, you're right perhaps. I copied this translation from Cro-Engl Dictionary by Ž. Bujas. Examples are mine.


----------



## BaiGanyo

sauge said:


> - personal: ja, ti, on, ona, ono, mi, vi, oni.
> - personal reflexive: se (invariable)
> - reflexive: sebe, sebi (se, si)
> - possessive: moj, tvoj, njegov... (differing according to gender and number of "owner" and "possession"; these are quite a few!)
> - demonstrative: ovaj, taj, onaj
> - interrogative: tko, što (plus their forms in declension, of course: koga, čega, komu, čemu, koga, što, o kome, o čemu, (s) kim, (s) čim, !)
> - relative, same as interrogative, but used differently. (like in English: What is this? - That's what I said.)
> - indefinite: netko, nešto, štošta, ništa, koješta, štogod, ponetko...
> 
> That's it, roughly. All pronouns, except "se", have different forms in seven cases of singular and plural, and three genders. It must be fun, I imagine, if you learn Croatian as a foreign language!
> 
> Hey, welcome to the forum!


Hey,
  I found this useful information about croatian pronouns here  One thing I would like to ask - What endings u put for pronouns in different cases? The same like for adjectives? 
Thank you


----------



## Orlin

baiganyo said:


> hey,
> i found this useful information about croatian pronouns here  one thing i would like to ask - what endings u put for pronouns in different cases? The same like for adjectives?
> Thank you


 
По принцип в повечето случаи наистина окончанията са като на прилагателните, но това е много широк въпрос, на който няма как да се отговори във форумен пост - потърсете в речниците и граматиките. 
Аз се радвам, че не съм единственият българин на този форум, проявяващ интерес към хърватския език.


----------



## BaiGanyo

orlin said:


> По принцип в повечето случаи наистина окончанията са като на прилагателните, но това е много широк въпрос, на който няма как да се отговори във форумен пост - потърсете в речниците и граматиките.
> Аз се радвам, че не съм единственият българин на този форум, проявяващ интерес към хърватския език.


 
 Здравейте, 
  благодаря за отговора. От известно време ( откакто проявявам интерес към хърватския език ) търся материали в интернет и се радвам, че попаднах на този форум, още повече че мога да споделя информация и с други българи. Надявам се след време също да бъда полезен с информация относно хърватския език


----------

